# Removing hard water and rust from vinyl



## Any Season (Nov 27, 2008)

what is the best way to remove hard water and rust from vinyl. I've tried just about everything and they all require scrubbing and waiting and time is money. so wating is not an option


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you try CLR?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

muriatic 10% Acid, just don't get it on the driveway or any kind of metal work.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> muriatic 10% Acid, just don't get it on the driveway or any kind of metal work.


:no:

danger danger Will Robinson danger danger


----------

